# Somebody wrote this blog on the brady campaign myspace.



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Here i found this on another forum and i know there are a lot of long range shooters on here. Have fun its some good reading uke:

http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu...2BBB1D52909465
Monday, February 19, 2007 - 2:09 AM 
"The tragic proliferation of Sniper Rifles 
I would like to take a moment to comment on the proliferation of Sniper Rifles. 
Sniper Rifles are typically equipped with a high-powered scope, and every single one of them can blow through the body armor cops wear. They can even penetrate multiple police cars. Does the Second Amendment protect cop-killer Sniper Rifles? The NRA certainly thinks so, along with the powerful gun lobby that wants your children and your law enforcement officers to be at risk from these weapons of mass destruction. Some of these Sniper Rifles can even penetrate ballistic or armored glass, lightly armored vehicles, and armored limousines. Senator Ted Kennedy attempted to solve this with an important bill that would have banned armor piercing ammunition and protected lawful firearm commerce:

"Another rifle caliber, the 30.30 caliber, was responsible for penetrating three officers' armor and killing them in 1993, 1996, and 2002. This ammunition is also capable of puncturing light-armored vehicles, ballistic or armored glass, armored limousines, even a 600-pound safe with 600 pounds of safe armor plating.....

..It is outrageous and unconscionable that such ammunition continues to be sold in the United States of America.."

Should our elected officials live under the threat of reprisal on their lives from disgruntled constituents? The Gun Lobby seems to think so. We disagree.

Sniper Rifles can be equipped with precision optics above even what the Military uses, allowing a sniper to deliver rounds within millimeters of accuracy - enabling them to engage targets at distances of well over one hundred meters. Is there a pressing need to be able to kill with accuracy at that distance? It is too far to justify as self defense. It is too far for hunting. It is only useful for those who wish to murder from afar.

Large caliber Sniper Rifles such as the .50 Browning Machine Gun can derail freight cars, shoot down aircraft and helicopters, damage vital ground equipment such as power substations, fuel tanks, and air traffic control, and cause complete chaos. For more information on why large caliber machine-gun rounds must be banned, visit http://www.50caliberterror.com. A shipment of large caliber machine-gun round sniper rifles made by Steyr turned up in Iran, and are being used on our own soldiers, as the .50 bullets easily defeat their body armor, their up-armored humvees, and even APCs.

Many forward thinking, progressive politicians such as Ted Kennedy, Chuck Schumer, Barbara Boxer, Nancy Pelosi, Hillary Clinton, and Barack Obama have voted against Center-Fire Rifle Ammunition of types for Sniper Rifles, but due to the pressure and massive financial resources of the gun industry, the necessary steps to protect our homes and lives have not been attained.

Sniper Rifles have been used by murderers and spree killers for years, with notable incidents such as the Beltway Snipers, the Clocktower Sniper, and more.

ANY rifle configured and equipped as a sniper rifle has no sporting purpose especially as a hunting rifle. They are too big and heavy to take to the field. Designed for distance shooting, they are useless for the ranges at which game animals are normally shot, and when used on sporting sized game at range they often just wound the animal, inhumanely forcing it to die slowly while the would-be hunter tracks it to finish it off. Most Sniper Rifles fire atypically large cartridges and ultra high velocity ammunition that can travel much greater distances that standard ammunition. The danger imposed from missed shots and ricochetes from these specialty rounds is unreasonable.

Most of these rifles carry multiple rounds, with either an automatic mechanism, or a quick toggle action to rapidly move another bullet into the breech, ready to fire into another victim. In most states, they are nearly unrestricted. Anyone over the age of 18 can buy one. If they can't pass a background check, they skirt the NCIS system by going to a gunshow, or finding a private sale in the newspaper. A murderer camped at a distance from a public gathering could quickly turn it into a massacre dwarfing anything we have seen before in the United States, if they had a Sniper Rifle. If they adopted hit and run tactics, entire portions of our country could be shut down.

Sniper Rifles shoot a high powered bullet that is almost always fatal. They are designed for one thing- delivering powerful overkill with deadly precision. You don't need the kind of power and accuracy that can kill a man at five hundred yards for hunting rabbits or defending your house.

We should also give commendations to France because many years ago they designated any firearm capable of shooting military ammunition as a military arm, illegal to posess without a special permit and unlawful to use for hunting. The 223, 308, 7mm mauser, 30-06, and 6.5x55 have no place in the hunting fields of France. Firearms shooting these calibers are military weapons only designed for killing PEOPLE and should be kept out of the hands of the general population. Because they have no hunting purpose, there is no reason for civilians to own them.

Every state in the USA has hunting equipment rules that limit the caliber of firearm used to take game. They also limit the types of rifles, length, magazine capacity, etc. States should amend these hunting regulations to restrict the use of "sniper" rifles, specialty "sniper" cartridges, and "sniper" ammunition. Limits on weight, barrel length, bipods and tripods, thumbhole stocks and pistol grips, night vision type scopes, scopes of excessive magnification, super magnum and high velocity ammunition, and military slings should be imposed. They have no place in the hunting fields of America and hunting usage should not be used as an argument for civilians to own such firearms and weapons. There are more than ample hunting rifles, cartridges, and rounds of ammunition to choose from without them.

Let us hope that in a safer, saner America, we will succeed in our efforts to restrict the deadly spread of long distance murder rifles."


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

What an uninformed moron. They contradict themselves multiple times. A high velocity cartridge that only wounds game, but is a man killer? This is all based on unknowledgable emotion and not facts. We would all be better off if people like this all moved to France. 
That reminds me - why are all these celebrities who said they'd move out of our country if Bush wins the election, still here?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That darn 30/30 caliber is a cop killer ---- 

The world has no shortages of idiots. Some people don't take this serious. There are also people who don't take politics serious, but in reality it is part of being a responsible citizen. People who come to this country would never miss voting, but we take it for granted.

People who don't take this serious do so for two reasons. They either have a political agenda that has higher priorities than the second amendment, or they are not yet a responsible citizen. Vote pro gun, and give these jerks the message.


----------



## MaxPower (Feb 13, 2007)

I guess I did not know that browning makes a .50 cal that people out side of the military can get their hands on. Think of it, you take this gun out and shoot at a deer and you might hit it 20 times, what kind of fun is that? Oh ya and the 30-30 ultimate cal. As Plainsman said the world has no shortage of idiots :bs: I wonder if PETA wont show its head behind this one.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

> I guess I did not know that browning makes a .50 cal that people out side of the military can get their hands on.


The actual rifle isn't made by Browning. 50 BMG is the caliber, just like 300 WSM, 270 Win, 22-250Rem, etc.

There are plenty of 50 cal machine guns in private hands, nothing illegal at all about owning one. I don't think any states allow fully-automatic rifles to be used for any kind of hunting. ND effectively banned the 50 BMG as a hunting rifle by stating a maximum case length. Now it doen't matter if the 50 BMG is a single shot (there's tons of these in private hands and no special requirement to own one at all), or a semi-auto you still can't use them for hunting. ND has relegated them to "target rifle" status.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Where can a guy buy ''sniper ammo''? Might help me be a better shot.


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

they got a hell of a hate mail email from me. of course they will just blow it off, but it makes me feel good.


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

if ya'll are interested in my hate mail...

"Joan Burbick, author of Gun Show Nation: Gun Culture and American Democracy, says the NRA has been manipulating public opinion on firearms for years. But why aren't we angry about it?"

This is a direct quote from your homepage, unchanged, and in its entirety. Now you seem to feel that the NRA is "manipulating" public views by bringing the second ammendment into the arguement. Now lets just step back and analyze this statement. Surely a perfect website like your's would not be biased at all, they would keep the story straight and not put emotionally charged articles on the main page. Surely that could be asked from a respectable site like Freedom States Alliance. Phrases like "Cold Blooded Murder" and "He was a beautiful boy who had a passion for life" certainly wouldn't be classified under "manipulating public opinion" now would they? Or is a website like FSA too good to follow it's own rules? If you would look at the NRA website, you won't find suck captivating sentences like the one on yours. I would presume that your ultimate goal is the banish guns from the face of the earth, and us all go back to fighting with clubs? Is censorship such a big issue with you, that anything offending to anyone should be removed, things as bad as anatomy books, satiristical websites, and sexual education in schools? I feel that you are waging the wrong fight, and perhaps you ought to invest in a new noble cause.


----------

